# New setup for my coastals



## Japster (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm still relatively new to all this, but was on the hunt for some wardrobes to convert.
Couldn't find any, so I converted this bookcase.
Still have a fair bit to do to it, but it's finished for the most part.
It was pretty much a practice one, the most expensive part was the $220 sheet of polycarb 







And yes, I have extremely long arms and find it easy to clean lol
It's very 'kid proof' which is important to me.


----------



## dale1988 (Mar 3, 2011)

nice how do you actually get into it though?


----------



## Japster (Mar 3, 2011)

I cut two hatches into the top 'wall' of the case, put mesh on them for ventilation obviously.


----------



## Trouble (Mar 3, 2011)

looks good, I like it.
I personally would cut a couple of doors in the side, to clean & remove the animals etc.  but that's just me hah


----------



## Japster (Mar 3, 2011)

Yeah, good point Trouble.
I'll change and put things in as I go, wouldn't be hard to put some hatches in the side as well.


----------



## dale1988 (Mar 3, 2011)

that what i was getting at like how do you clean and get the snakes out lol but looks cool man


----------



## Japster (Mar 3, 2011)

It's pretty easy, I'm 6'4" and can get down in there.
Side hatches are something I'll look at doing. Maybe.


----------



## driftoz (Mar 4, 2011)

is it mounted on the wall with shelf brackets? hope its strong enough and dosent fall. and how is it heated?


----------



## Japster (Mar 4, 2011)

It's got hold back screws at the top and the brackets at the bottom are pretty heavy duty, they would support around 70-80kg each with they way I have fixed them to the framework in the wall. At the moment it has no heat, but I'm working on that. Will put a lamp in each and then an overhead light as well


----------



## Mace699 (Mar 4, 2011)

hey have considered this sort of thing before but always thought that the bookshelf wouldnt be deep enough? what are enclosures individual measurements?


----------



## Japster (Mar 4, 2011)

Mace699 said:


> hey have considered this sort of thing before but always thought that the bookshelf wouldnt be deep enough? what are enclosures individual measurements?


 
970Wx900Hx300D


----------



## Mace699 (Mar 4, 2011)

ok i have a similiar measured bookshelf but is 300 deep enough? just wasnt sure really?


----------



## Japster (Mar 4, 2011)

Probably depends on what you're putting in there and whether they need the floorspace or not...maybe?


----------



## Mace699 (Mar 4, 2011)

so would a jungle or a coastal be fine in this sort of set up and if so for how long?


----------



## Japster (Mar 4, 2011)

Dunno, I'm still learning 
From what I can see, its growth rate dependent on feed rate?
I'll let you know when these guys get a bit big for this one lol


----------

